
Could a Neuroscientist Understand a Microprocessor? - Tomte
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1005268
======
CarolineW
There have been previous submissions and discussions of this intriguing
article, but comments are now closed on them. Anyone interested in reading the
previous thoughts of the HN collective wisdom can find (some of) them here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11780565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11780565)
(50 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13399004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13399004)
(7 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13388686)
(1 comment)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13504110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13504110)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13480186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13480186)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13479902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13479902)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13392426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13392426)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12147060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12147060)

